# Thompson Cigars- 12 Hour Sale 9am-9pm



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

Save over 50% or more on selected items humidors, accessories, national brands, closeouts, limited quantities, all are first come first serve.

Every item in the store will be discounted.

For more details call: 813-249-7947

Or log onto: www.tampacigarstore.com


----------

